# Example Litter Pans?



## Kaitlyn531 (Nov 29, 2010)

Hey everyone!

I had question about what type of litter pans everyone uses. I'm currently using one of those large rabbit-style litter pans that are in the corner, attached to the cage wall.

Similar to this without all the accessories: http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.j ... Id=2753367. I use the recycled paper-style litter on the bottom and use the shredded-paper style litter on top.

Anyway, I'm finding that this litter pan is taking up way too much space (especially considering he doesn't use it). I really want one of the pans that go under the wheel, as that is predominantly where he uses the bathroom at (on or around the wheel). I know that I've seen this all around the website here, but no one ever says where they get them!

What do you all use with your hedgies?


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

I use the litter pan that came with our Carolina Storm Wheel. It's one of those Glad plastic containers, but the size is just perfect to fit under the wheel.

Before I got the CSW, I had a plastic container (I think it was a drawer organizer,) maybe 1 inch tall, that I bought at Walmart.


----------



## Tarynsgate (Sep 25, 2010)

I use a small shallow metal baking tray under the wheel as a litter pan  lined with paper towel. 

It works fine but the hedgie sometimes splats on it when its hot.


----------



## Kaitlyn531 (Nov 29, 2010)

susanaproenca said:


> I use the litter pan that came with our Carolina Storm Wheel. It's one of those Glad plastic containers, but the size is just perfect to fit under the wheel.


Do all of the Carolina Storm Wheels come with a pan still? (I guess that's a question for Larry to answer )


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

Indeed, I'm sure he'll share where his stockpile comes from, I'd guess probably Walmart.


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

Kaitlyn531 said:


> susanaproenca said:
> 
> 
> > I use the litter pan that came with our Carolina Storm Wheel. It's one of those Glad plastic containers, but the size is just perfect to fit under the wheel.
> ...


Yes, the Carolina Storm Wheel comes with a litter pan (and it's a very nice wheel!)


----------



## Kaitlyn531 (Nov 29, 2010)

Do you all like the Carolina Storm Wheel more than the Sunshine Quills Wheel? I had saw before that the Sunshine Quills wheel was smaller, I think. Once I remove the litter pan, I won't be too concerned about space, but I was wondering what is generally the community's stance.


----------



## Kenzi (Aug 29, 2010)

I'd say to each his own  

I don't personally see the need for the high sides of those corner pans (as in my experience, hedgies don't really spray urine or anything like that) So long as the bottom of the pan is solid, It should be safe.

I just went to the thrift store and looked for a plate that wasn't too big and had raised edges. I got a little tray looking thing (maybe 8x4x1/2) that I use. I don't think its necessary to have a lot of litter (depth wise) as I've never had an issue with too much urine, or an odor.

It looks to me like Larry is using clean frozen meal plates :lol:


----------



## zomeister (Dec 7, 2010)

I use a plastic container used at walmart as well, I find it works great.



Kaitlyn531 said:


> Do you all like the Carolina Storm Wheel more than the Sunshine Quills Wheel? I had saw before that the Sunshine Quills wheel was smaller, I think. Once I remove the litter pan, I won't be too concerned about space, but I was wondering what is generally the community's stance.


I am looking for a wheel for my hedgie, I know I am not suppose to get one with holes, but I am unaware of these names and stuff, lol, I was hoping for a quiet wheel... are any of those quiet ??


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

zomeister said:


> I use a plastic container used at walmart as well, I find it works great.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the Carolina Storm Wheel is EXTREMELY quiet. You don't hear a thing except the pitter-patter of your hedgie's feet ^-^

Here's a video I posted a while back to give you an idea
http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=2e1f9k0&s=3


----------



## Kaitlyn531 (Nov 29, 2010)

To my knowledge, the ones that use the rollerblade wheels are the quietest, which are all of the wheels mentioned here. Both of these two I mentioned are equally as expensive, but there are many different kinds people make. You can make one yourself too, but from what I understand, they're really easy to screw up, but if you're feeling extra crafty, look up how to make a bucket wheel and just make sure its the right size. There's the Carolina Storm Wheel, the Sunshine Quills Wheel, and the Dorman Exotics wheel. Those are the ones I've heard of. They're all bucket wheels and they're all roughly the same price, so there's really no big difference other than being able to change the height and angle.. Although, I know that the Carolina Storm Wheel guy is active on these forums, so I think a lot of people get his wheels since they know who he is - although I'm sure he makes a great quality product


----------



## zomeister (Dec 7, 2010)

That looks great, and their called the Carolina Storm?? I am definitely going to look for it.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

zomeister said:


> That looks great, and their called the Carolina Storm?? I am definitely going to look for it.


One of our members, LarryT, sells them on his website
You can easily find his website if you go into the sales section of the forum


----------

